
How a Simple Smartphone Can Turn into a Deadly Weapon - narad
http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/2012/12/microcomputers-weapons-smartphone
======
ColinWright
From the article:

    
    
      > By studying three homes’ smart-meter records, researchers at the
      > University of Massachusetts were able to deduce not only how many
      > people were in each dwelling at any given time but also when they
      > were using their computers, coffee machines, and toasters. Incredibly,
      > Kohno’s group at the University of Washington was able to use tiny
      > fluctuations in power usage to figure out exactly what movies people
      > were watching on their TVs.

